# Square Bales vs Round Bales of hay



## nyg052003

I have heard that square bales are about $7 per bale and that the Round bales are $20-25 per bale. Well if I got 4 square bales, thats a total of $28 and how does that compare to how much I will get in those 4 bales vs ONE large round bale for $20-25 bucks? I guess I havent really seen the square bales in a long long time, as to have had no reason to go look at them but i know people still use them. I'm thinking that 4 square bales would be way a lesser amount than one round bale and the round bale is even cheaper. Am I correct or would it probably be about the same amount of hay? I will only have one horse that I am about to purchase but my thing is getting a round bale will lessen my trips to get hay. Also to point out, I have a shed that the hay will be under and on pallets so it will be out of the weather.


----------



## kitten_Val

OK... Here is my own summary from while back:

Square bales are more expensive than round bales.

Square bales: easy to move, deliver, and stock up (and feed). Round bales are HEAVY (plus you can't keep them in small sheds like I keep my small square bales). 

Square bales - almost no waste. Round bales - LOTS of waste (they spread it, pee on it, etc. etc.). At least in my experience. 

Round bales: you want to give botulism shot to the horses. 

So the bottom line was for just 2 horses I decided to go with square bales... :wink:


----------



## nyg052003

kitten_Val said:


> OK... Here is my own summary from while back:
> 
> Square bales are more expensive than round bales.
> 
> Square bales: easy to move, deliver, and stock up (and feed). Round bales are HEAVY (plus you can't keep them in small sheds like I keep my small square bales).
> 
> Square bales - almost no waste. Round bales - LOTS of waste (they spread it, pee on it, etc. etc.). At least in my experience.
> 
> Round bales: you want to give botulism shot to the horses.
> 
> So the bottom line was for just 2 horses I decided to go with square bales... :wink:


i built a shed about 8' X 6' just for the Hay and I actually think 2 round bales can get in there. I will have a tarp over the front opening and osb is covering the sides and back so I'm thinking it will be fine in there. 

I will pull some from the round bale and feed him daily so should be NO wasted doing like that am I correct? 

didnt understand your " Want to give botulism shot to the horses " ????????


----------



## kitten_Val

nyg052003 said:


> didnt understand your " Want to give botulism shot to the horses " ????????


Its highly recommended to give botulism shot to the horse if you feed round bales (not just my opinion, but number of vets I know around). If they catch botulism without the shot the death is VERY painful. 

My vet was called to the local farm once, where all horses got botulism. I was told by friend of mine that vet (older country guy) was crying when he got there... All but one had to be put down...


----------



## PaintHorseMares

nyg052003 said:


> i built a shed about 8' X 6' just for the Hay and I actually think 2 round bales can get in there. I will have a tarp over the front opening and osb is covering the sides and back so I'm thinking it will be fine in there.


Round bales come in different sizes, so check the size of the round bales you're looking at. The ones we buy are about 4'+x6'+ and about 750 lbs (roughly 15-20 of the square bales we buy). You would only get one in an 8'x6' shed. Store it off the ground (like on pallets) and make sure you have good ventilation to keep it from getting moldy in hot, humid summers. 



> I will pull some from the round bale and feed him daily so should be NO wasted doing like that am I correct?


Folks do that and it works fine, but certainly more work/trouble than square bales (but it is a lot cheaper if you're willing to do it).


----------



## nyg052003

PaintHorseMares said:


> Round bales come in different sizes, so check the size of the round bales you're looking at. The ones we buy are about 4'+x6'+ and about 750 lbs (roughly 15-20 of the square bales we buy). You would only get one in an 8'x6' shed. Store it off the ground (like on pallets) and make sure you have good ventilation to keep it from getting moldy in hot, humid summers.
> 
> 
> 
> Folks do that and it works fine, but certainly more work/trouble than square bales (but it is a lot cheaper if you're willing to do it).


so from the sizes you buy, what would be the cost of the 15-20 square ones to one round roll of the size you get? Just trying to see how much of a difference in cost i would be looking at? And I mean overall for how much square bales would be equivalent to whatever size of round bale i would potentially get. 

I guess if it was something around 15 bucks of savings wouldnt be bad to just go ahead with the square ones. Now on the other hand if it would be 20-40 dollars in savings , that might prompt me to just do the round one lol. Maybe i will get a round one and see how much trouble might be to take some off and such.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

nyg052003 said:


> so from the sizes you buy, what would be the cost of the 15-20 square ones to one round roll of the size you get? Just trying to see how much of a difference in cost i would be looking at? And I mean overall for how much square bales would be equivalent to whatever size of round bale i would potentially get.


High quality hay isn't cheap around here. The square bales we buy (orchard/fescue mix) are $6.50 and the round bales (same mix) are $60, so even at 14 bales, a round bale is a big savings in our case. We put a round bale out for our three mares (putting it on pallets and using a hay ring cuts down on the waste quite a bit) and it will last from 7 days in the dead of winter to 14 days in the summer, and they'll eat it down to the ground.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

The bermuda round bales I get are approx. 1200 lbs and cost $60 ea (so far, it's predicted they'll be up to 125 if the drought persists), so they cost roughly $105/ton. I just paid $2400 for 300 square bales, so roughly 7.5 tons, that equals roughly $320/ton for the small squares. SIGNIFICANT savings for the round bales, but the squares are a lot more convenient in winter which is when I use most of them. My next truck load will probably be significantly higher (in 2 weeks) if we don't get some rain I may not be able to get a 3rd truck load.


----------

